# Colocação dos pronomes átonos em BTP



## white_ray

Caros amigos brasileiros e falantes de português do Brasil,

Na sequência de algumas das nossas animadas discussões sobre a colocação dos pronomes atonos,  gostaria de receber as vossas precisosas sugestões sobre uma pequena frase que devo traduzir do francês para o português do Brasil:

(Para quem fala francês)
_*- ‘En temps de Noël, nous voulons te rappeler que nous t’aimons et que nous sommes très heureux de te faire parvenir un cadeau.’*_

Aqui vai a minha sugestão de tradução:
_*1) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lembrar-lhe que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em enviar-lhe um presente.’*_
-- Esta correcto e aceitavel? Até que ponto soa formal?

Com as nossas discussões fiquei na duvida: sera francamente melhor traduzir desta forma?
_*2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe/te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe/te enviar um presente.’*_
-- Até que ponto se joga entre o te/lhe, ou tu/você? 
 
Ja havia eu perguntado a uma amiga brasileira que tinha confirmado que a frase do tipo 1) esta correcta, ainda que um tanto ao quanto mais formal (mas correcto) que a 2), mas eu também não gostaria que soasse anacronico, pertencente à alta antuguidade (haha). 
Na verdade eu traduzo frequentemente pequenos textos do género para PTB, logo quaisquer sugestões seriam de grande serventia. 

wr


----------



## Alandria

A segunda frase está boa, mas eu reescreveria assim:

_*2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te mandar um presente.’

*_No português do Brasil é normal que o "te" se misture com o "você" na oralidade e informalidade. Não hesite de usar o "você" no resto do bilhete.


----------



## white_ray

Obrigada Alandria,

Neste caso trata-se de uma carta escrita (linguagem corrente) e por conseguinte, devo ainda assim recorrer mais frequentemente ao –te em lugar do -lhe? 
Este fenomeno acontece permanentemente em PTB e graças a esta habitual mistura, costumo geralmete encontrar como resultado final uma ‘mistureba soh’  entre –te (2ª pessoa do singular) e você (3ª pessoa do singular)...
Não seria mais mais consistente fazer apenas uma escolha, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao registo escrito ou não tem real importância? Esta escolha (misturada) não desacredita pouco a pouco a lingua na sua infindavel riqueza?

Quase todas as semanas deparo-me com este tipo de escolha e logo face à mesma questão, que para mim tornou-se-lhe inerente... 

Mais um coisinha, quando dizes *2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te mandar um presente.’ *a utilização do hifen não é requerida? (‘queremos-te lembrar...)

Mais uma vez obrigada, 
wr


----------



## olivinha

white_ray said:


> Mais um coisinha, quando dizes *2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te mandar um presente.’ *a utilização do hifen não é requerida? (‘queremos-te lembrar...)
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigada,
> wr


 
Oi, White.
Bota esse hífen aí e vão saber na hora que o tradutor do texto é português, bem no seu caso tradutora e portuguesa.


----------



## white_ray

Ai Oli, eu nem me importo com que pensem que eu sou portuga ou não... hehe 
So gostaria que soasse PTB (é para crianças e familias brasileiras) correcto e elegante (mas não pomposo)! 
Outra coisa, eu não consigo engolir muito bem aquela misturebinha da nossa variante irmã, sobretudo na lingua escrita! 
wr


----------



## olivinha

white_ray said:


> Ai Oli, eu nem me importo com que pensem que eu sou portuga ou não... hehe
> So gostaria que soasse PTB (é para crianças e familias brasileiras) correcto e elegante (mas não pomposo)!


Oi, White.
Não me mal interprete, o que quis dizer na verdade é que se quer que soe PTB, este hífen? nem pensar. 



white_ray said:


> Outra coisa, eu não consigo engolir muito bem aquela misturebinha da nossa variante irmã, sobretudo na lingua escrita!
> wr


A gente se acostuma tanto com essa _mistureba_ na fala oral, que na hora de escrever algo um pouco mais formal, temos que nos policiar (veja como já misturei o _a gente_ com o _nós_ na mesma frase, se mo permite.  )
Outro exemplo, sabe que no Brasil se utiliza muito mais o _você_ que o _tu_, mas vai para cidade do Rio, e pode usar o tu à vontade na lingua oral, isso sim, sempre conjugado na _terceira_ pessoa do singular. 

Parafraseanto o grande poeta: há mais nesta mistureba PTB que pode supor nossa vã filosofia.


----------



## white_ray

Ainda assim reitero a minha questão dos pronomes atonos porque eu sou uma 'chatinha' por vezes purista, que adora a lingua portuguesa e a beleza da expressão escrita!  Na verdade ja li varios textos escritos por brasileiros onde encontrei frases em que o pronome segue o verbe principal (lembrar-lhe), dai a confusão. 

Quanto ao hifen, tarta-se de uma pergunta, pois desconheço a regra. De acordo com os exemlos ja encontrados suponho que não se utilize. 

Tu queres dizer que no Rio diz-se _"Onde é que tu vai?"_
Nesse caso brevemente diremos de forma corrente e supostamente correcta _"A gente vamos..."_ como ja tanto acontece em Portugal...?
Com isso so posso discordar veementemente! hehehe 

Não desejo suscitar estas polémicas, apenas gostaria de compreender até que ponto esta correcto/incorrecto ou é usado ou não.
wr


----------



## Macunaíma

Oi, White Ray.

Como disse a Alandria, se você quiser escrever de maneira próxima à fala coloquial brasileira, sem parecer formal nem tampouco desleixada, a mistura de _você_ com o pronome átono da segunda pessoa não causa espanto nenhum. Na verdade, essa é até a forma mais natural de se falar por aqui, mesmo entre pessoas educadas. Em Portugal acontece algo parecido quando vocês misturam o _você_ com o pronome possessivo_ vosso/vossa_. Aí, como aqui, essa _mistureba_ já deve passar despercebida na fala e nem ser registrada como erro gramatical. Assim, a sua 2ª frase é a que eu acho que soará mais familiar a um brasileiro.

Quanto à colocação pronomial, as regras são as mesmas, a diferença é as preferências estilísticas, digamos assim, entre brasileiros e portugueses. Nós preferimos os pronomes átonos antes do verbo, mas isso não significa que nós nunca usamos uma ênclise - usamos, sim, às vezes, mesmo na fala. São tendências, percepções (formal/informal, natural/pomposo, moderno/antiquado, etc.), não regras propriamente ditas. 

E, por fim, a conjugação da segunda pessoa no Rio é um caso à parte. Eu não sou entendido de ligüística, mas acho que pode-se dizer que é uma forma dialetal típica do Rio de Janeiro - embora nem todos no Rio a usem.


----------



## olivinha

white_ray said:


> Ainda assim reitero a minha questão dos pronomes atonos porque eu sou uma 'chatinha' por vezes purista, que adora a lingua portuguesa e a beleza da expressão escrita!


Eu também adoro a língua portuguesa, mas isso não quer dizer que só o gramaticalmente correto é belo, claro na minha opinião. Mariza Monte tem umas canções lindas, que seriam no mínimo um afronte à gramática. 



white_ray said:


> Tu queres dizer que no Rio diz-se _"Onde é que tu vai?"_
> Nesse caso brevemente diremos de forma corrente e supostamente correcta _"A gente vamos..."_ como ja tanto acontece em Portugal...?
> Com isso so posso discordar veementemente! hehehe
> Não desejo suscitar estas polémicas, apenas gostaria de compreender até que ponto esta correcto/incorrecto ou é usado ou não.
> wr


No caso carioca:
_Onde é que tu vai?_ aceito coloquialmente
_A gente vamos..._ em geral mal visto, mas aceito em certos _meios_.
Por quê? Não sei, mas isso acontece nas melhores famílias. 
_I ain't going nowhere._ aceito coloquialmente
_He don't know nothing_... em geral mal visto, mas aceito em certos meios.



Macunaíma said:


> E, por fim, a conjugação da segunda pessoa no Rio é um caso à parte. Eu não sou entendido de ligüística, mas acho que pode-se dizer que é uma forma dialetal típica do Rio de Janeiro - embora nem todos no Rio a usem.


Exatamente.


----------



## white_ray

Oi Macunaima, grata pelos comentarios. 

A frase francesa esta escrita num registo sobrio, normal, mas não excessivamente oral. Talvez por isso eu queira manter o mesmo nivel de lingua.
Nestes casos (cartas para falantes de PTB) ao traduzir eu geralmente coloco o pronome antes ('lhe lembrar') mas eu tinha por principio não misturar os -lhe com os –te (ou o –você com o tu), pois tal geralmente não aconteceria, nem em francês, nem em PTP, lembrando aqui que se trata de uma tradução que visa a expressão escrita.
Ja nem sei mais o que é regra ou não depois destas trocas de pontos de vista e não me posso fiar completamente no instinto porque apesar de estar bastante familiarizada com o PTB não é a minha variante materna.
De qualquer das maneiras a preferência é que se pense ser PTB ou PT corrente normal! Espero conseguir! hehe 

"mas acho que pode-se dizer que é uma forma dialetal típica do Rio de Janeiro"
Nesta frase por exemplo, ha alguma razão que explique o facto de teres escolhido dizer 'pode-se dizer' (con hifen?) no lugar de 'se pode dizer'?

 So mais uma perguntinha, a frase 1) poderia ter sido dita ou escrita por um/a brasileiro/a e ainda assim soar PTB normal?
wr


----------



## Alandria

Como Macunaíma disse, *white_ray*. Não só nós, brasileiros, misturamos os pronomes de 3ª e 2ª pessoa, mas os portugueses também o fazem - apesar de ser um caso um pouco diferente. Isso acontece na linguagem *informal* e até *semi-formal*, porém não é permitido na linguagem formal. O Brasil é um país muito mestiço e isso se reflete também no idioma, não é comum seguirmos essa rigidez de concordância entre graus de pronomes como nas outras línguas latinas.



			
				white_ray said:
			
		

> So mais uma perguntinha, a frase 1) poderia ter sido dita ou escrita por um/a brasileiro/a e ainda assim soar PTB normal?


 
Não exatamente, mas um baiano provavelmente escreveria assim:

*1) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que lhe* amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’*

**Lheísmo típico da Bahia e de algumas áreas do Nordeste*


----------



## zelis

white_ray said:


> Obrigada Alandria,
> 
> 
> Mais um coisinha, quando dizes *2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te mandar um presente.’ *a utilização do hifen não é requerida? (‘queremos-te lembrar...)
> 
> Parece que o «te» está como uma mulher na rua entre dois homens. Um é o marido dela, o outro não. Se aqui o marido é «lembrar», vamos ver a intenção e o tom do falante. Se o «te» vem depois de lembrar, há hífen, se não, se vem antes, não há. Ficaria, assim: _queremos te lembrar_ ou _queremos lembrar-te_. Em Portugal, creio, o hífen estaria sempre presente. E agora, a história muda. A mulher está na rua ou em qualquer lugar, de braço dado com dois irmãos ou com dois amigos.


----------



## Ricardoreis

zelis said:


> white_ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigada Alandria,
> 
> 
> Mais um coisinha, quando dizes *2)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te mandar um presente.’ *a utilização do hifen não é requerida? (‘queremos-te lembrar...)
> 
> Parece que o «te» está como uma mulher na rua entre dois homens. Um é o marido dela, o outro não. Se aqui o marido é «lembrar», vamos ver a intenção e o tom do falante. Se o «te» vem depois de lembrar, há hífen, se não, se vem antes, não há. Ficaria, assim: _queremos te lembrar_ ou _queremos lembrar-te_. Em Portugal, creio, o hífen estaria sempre presente. E agora, a história muda. A mulher está na rua ou em qualquer lugar, de braço dado com dois irmãos ou com dois amigos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que explicação de primeira!
Click to expand...


----------



## white_ray

Muito obrigada Zelis e Alandria 

Como certos intervenientes ja deixaram claro ha varios registos e amalgamas linguisticas que fogem por vezes às regras gramaticais. Também estou consciente disso e o meu intento não é travar polémicas a respeito!  (pelo menos não neste topico...  hehe)

Ha mais de um ano que eu traduzo este tipo de discurso escrito (cartas, pequenas narrativas, geralmente num tom cortês e atencioso) e a intenção é que o texto seja traduzido para português corrente, claro de preferência para PTB.
Citando a minha propria frase _“não me posso fiar completamente no instinto porque apesar de estar bastante familiarizada com o PTB não é a minha variante materna.”_ e por isso talvez procure um certo ajuste? (com o devido respeito para com todas as variantes, regras que não são regras, etc.!! )

No inicio eu tinha confirmado certas disposições com uma amiga brasileira que me disse claramente que a frase 1) esta correcta em PTB, mas que dependendo do leitor, pode soar um pouco formal e que 2) também esta correcta, mas num estilo mais informal. Ela acrescentou ainda que se eu não tenciono misturar pronomes, a 3) também é viavel.
*3)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’ *
Sera que a 3) é uma boa escolha?
Vocês ja ajudaram muitoooo! Valeu galera! 
wr


----------



## olivinha

> *3)- ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’
> *Sera que a 3) é uma boa escolha?


Acho que sim, White, creio que esta opção agradará a gregos e troianos.


----------



## Denis555

Eu acho que a opção sugerida pela Alandria na postagem #2 está ótima. Claro que qualquer uma das opcões é entendida sem nenhum problema.

E White Ray, como falou o Macunaíma, por que fazer tanto problema com "você, te, teu" (sem usar tu) se em Portugal acontece a mesma coisa com "vocês, vos, vosso" (sem usar vós)?


----------



## white_ray

Denis555 said:


> Eu acho que a opção sugerida pela Alandria na postagem #2 está ótima. Claro que qualquer uma das opcões é entendida sem nenhum problema.
> 
> Nesse ponto estamos todos de acordo!!
> 
> E White Ray, como falou o Macunaíma, por que fazer tanto problema com "você, te, teu" (sem usar tu) se em Portugal acontece a mesma coisa com "vocês, vos, vosso" (sem usar vós)?


 
Eu não tencionava levantar polémicas, nem discutir variantes, mas ja agora, podes dar-me um exemplo?
wr


----------



## Denis555

white_ray said:


> Eu não tencionava levantar polémicas, nem discutir variantes, mas ja agora, podes dar-me um exemplo?
> wr


Exemplo:
-Você usa "vós" e verbos na 2a pessoa do plural?
-Possivelmente não!

-Você usa "vos" e "vosso"?
-Possivelmente sim!

ENTÃO VOCÊ MISTURA "VOCÊS" E "VOS, VOSSO"!

Ex:
Vocês são lindos mas peço-vos que se sentem. 
(Ou em frases separadas mas numa mesma conversa)


----------



## pedrohenrique

white_ray said:


> Tu queres dizer que no Rio diz-se _"Onde é que tu vai?"_
> Nesse caso brevemente diremos de forma corrente e supostamente correcta _"A gente vamos..."_ como ja tanto acontece em Portugal...?
> Com isso so posso discordar veementemente! hehehe
> 
> Olá White Ray
> Essa forma de falar "onde é que tu vai" é comum nos níveis menos cultos, mas está sendo adotada por adolescentes de todos os níveis, surfistas etc.
> Agora, "A gente vamos", é sinal de grande ignorância e é bem mal visto.
> É comum usar "nós vai, nós vem" como forma bastante depreciativa de apontar alguém que fala errado. Por exemplo: "ele é do tipo nós vai, nós vem".


----------



## white_ray

6029ph said:


> Olá White Ray
> Essa forma de falar "onde é que tu vai" é comum nos níveis menos cultos, mas está sendo adotada por adolescentes de todos os níveis, surfistas etc.


 
Claro 6029ph,
é uma giria que esta na moda como tantas outras? 

Que frase escolherias tu para uma carta 'familiar', mas não demasiado informal?
Obrigada!

*a) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’*

_*b) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te enviar um presente.’*_

Ainda estou a pensar numa resposta para o Dennis! Gente, estou a ficar ainda mais confundida! 
wr


----------



## white_ray

Dennis,
Então a comparação era com o “vós" e verbos na 2a pessoa do plural?”
Sugerindo “Vós sois lindos” em vez de “Vocês são lindos”? E isso?

Deves conhecer a evolução, que em Portugal a conjugação do ‘Vós” caiu em desuso e ja muito pouco se utiliza oralmente, salvo em algumas regiões do pais.
Esse ‘Vós’ foi praticamente substituido pelo ‘Vocês’ tanto na expressão oral, como na escrita (salvo também em certos registos literarios) e o verbo remetido para a 3ª pessoa do plural. 
Assim ‘Vós/Vocês’+’Eles/Elas’ = 3ª pessoa do plural.
Até ai tudo bem, mas a utilização do pronome atono ‘vos’ não foi alterada, logo a frequência de conjugações como “peço-vos’ (peço a vós/vocês) ja que ‘peço-lhes’ indicaria a 3ª pessoa do plural (peço a eles/elas).
Não captei bem a associação da tua questão, porque o nosso ‘vós’ ja não se usa, ao passo que o vosso –lhe/-te se ouve todos os dias...

Seria correcto assciar o -te à 2ª pessoa singular e o –lhe à 3ª pessoa singular... 
Ou nem sempre? ai ai ai! 

Outra tentativa:

*“Je veux te dire que je t’ai écrit une carte postale.”*

a) “Quero te dizer que te escrevi um cartão postal.” (falando de um tu/você - 2ª pessoa do singular?); 

b) “Quero lhe dizer que lhe escrevi um cartão postal.” (falando de um ele/ela – 3ª pessoa do singular?)
---> (ou ainda dirigida a um tu/vocë mas num registo mais formal?)

Voto pela a) !! Acho correcto e soa elegante.
Concordas Oli? 
wr


----------



## Denis555

white_ray said:


> Dennis,
> Não captei bem a associação da tua questão, porque o nosso ‘vós’ ja não se usa, ao passo que o vosso –lhe/-te se ouve todos os dias...
> 
> wr


 
Cara White,
É justamente isso que eu disse. No Brasil acontece a mesmíssima coisa com o "tu".

Usando o que você escreveu num contexto brasileiro:

"Deves conhecer a evolução, que em Portugal Brasil a conjugação do ‘Vós” "tu" caiu em desuso e ja muito pouco se utiliza oralmente, salvo em algumas regiões do pais.
Esse ‘Vós’ "tu" foi praticamente substituido pelo ‘Vocês’"você" tanto na expressão oral, como na escrita (salvo também em certos registos literarios) e o verbo remetido para a 3ª pessoa do plural. 
Assim ‘Vós/Vocês’ + ’Eles/Elas ’ "Tu/Você" + "Ele/Ela" = 3ª pessoa do plural singular.
Até ai tudo bem, mas a utilização do pronome atono ‘vos’ te não foi alterada, logo a frequência de conjugações como “peço-vos’  "te peço"(peço a vós/vocês a ti/você) ja que ‘peço-lhes-lhe’ indicaria a 3ª pessoa do plural  singular(peço a eles/elas ele/ela)."


Entendeu?


----------



## Vanda

*a) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’*

_*b) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te enviar um presente.’*_

Ah, eu escolheria a B, afinal estou dizendo que amo a pessoa, blablablá. No way que eu diria lhe/o, etc..


----------



## olivinha

white_ray said:


> a) “Quero te dizer que te escrevi um cartão postal.” (falando de um tu/você - 2ª pessoa do singular?);
> 
> b) “Quero lhe dizer que lhe escrevi um cartão postal.” (falando de um ele/ela – 3ª pessoa do singular?)
> ---> (ou ainda dirigida a um tu/vocë mas num registo mais formal?)
> 
> Voto pela a) !! Acho correcto e soa elegante.
> Concordas Oli?
> wr


Totalmente! Ferpect!


----------



## white_ray

haha Dennis eu entendo que haja variantes e modificações linguisticas. Apenas pergunto porque quando traduzo este tipo de texto reparo que as mesmas duvidas pairam... 
Ha pouco falei com uma amiga brasileira que me aconselhou igualmente a b) e frase 1) (lembrar-lhe) para casos mais formais.
Ela também me deu outros valiosos conselhos (de um modo geral):
- -te para um tu/você e -lhe para um ele/ela;
- a tua/ o teu quando se trata de um tu/você
- a sua/o seu quando se trata de um ele/ela (que também se utiliza frequentemente para um tu/você)
- ir ao banheiro, à praia em vez de no/na
Até parece que estou a aprender outra lingua! 

Obrigada Vanda e Oli, finalmente senti que é a melhor opção, até pelo tipo de discurso que transmite sentimentos. 
wr


----------



## Alentugano

white_ray said:


> Dennis,
> Então a comparação era com o “vós" e verbos na 2a pessoa do plural?”
> Sugerindo “Vós sois lindos” em vez de “Vocês são lindos”? E isso?


 
Olá White. 
O que Denis sugeria não era bem isso.
Só para tentar clarificar, aqui vão mais uns exemplos:
_"Já *vos* disse para *estarem* quietos"_ ou _"Se *vocês* não se *comportarem*, *corto-vos* a mesada" - _estas frases, que nos parecem tão naturais a nós, portugueses, soam decerto bem estranhas a um brasileiro instruído. Em rigor, existe aqui um erro gramatical, que é misturar a 2.º pessoa do plural (vós) com a 3.º pessoa (eles/vocês) ou vice-versa. Assim, o correcto, segundo a gramática, seria _"Já *vos* disse para *estardes* quietos" e "Se *vocês* não se comportarem, *corto-lhes* a mesada"_, mas convenhamos que, especialmente no primeiro caso, já quase ninguém fala/escreve assim em Portugal.
Ora, o caso é idêntico no Brasil com frases do tipo: _"Mesmo depois de tudo o que *você* me *fez*, eu continuo *te* amando"_, em que a terceira pessoa do singular convive pacificamente com o pronome pessoal da segunda pessoa do singular. Isto é tão natural e corrente para eles como as construções acima referidas para Portugal.
Tanto num caso como noutro, elas são aceites ou toleradas em registos informais e mesmo semi-formais, de tal forma se encontram enraizadas.

Espero ter ajudado a clarificar a sua confusão.
Cumprimentos alentejanos


----------



## Denis555

Alentugano said:


> Olá White.
> O que Dennis sugeria não era bem isso.
> Só para tentar clarificar, aqui vão mais uns exemplos:
> _"Já *vos* disse para *estarem* quietos"_ ou _"Se *vocês* não se *comportarem*, *corto-vos* a mesada" - _estas frases, que nos parecem tão natural a nós, portugueses, soam decerto bem estranhas a um brasileiro instruído. Na verdade existe aqui um erro gramatical, que é misturar a 2.º pessoa do plural (vós) com a 3.º pessoa (eles/vocês) ou vice-versa. Assim, o correcto, segundo a gramática, seria _"Já *vos* disse para *estardes* quietos" e "Se *vocês* não se comportarem, *corto-lhes* a mesada"_, mas convenhamos que, especialmente no primeiro caso, já quase ninguém fala/escreve assim em Portugal.
> Ora, o caso é idêntico no Brasil com frases do tipo: "Mesmo depois de tudo o que você me fez, eu continuo te amando". Isto é tão natural e corrente para eles como as construções acima referidas para Portugal.
> Tanto num caso como noutro, elas são aceites ou toleradas em registos informais e mesmo semi-formais, de tal forma se encontram enraízadas.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado a clarificar a sua confusão.
> Cumprimentos alentejanos


 
Alentugano, muitíssmo obrigado!

Mais claro do que isso é impossível!


----------



## pedrohenrique

white_ray said:


> Claro 6029ph,
> é uma giria que esta na moda como tantas outras?
> 
> Que frase escolherias tu para uma carta 'familiar', mas não demasiado informal?
> Obrigada!
> 
> *a) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos lhe lembrar que a amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em lhe enviar um presente.’*
> 
> _*b) - ‘Neste tempo de Natal, queremos te lembrar que te amamos e que ficamos muito felizes em te enviar um presente.’*_
> 
> Ainda estou a pensar numa resposta para o Dennis! Gente, estou a ficar ainda mais confundida!
> wr


Olá White Ray
Para mim a opção b) é a mais adequada para uma carta "familiar", simples, direta e afetuosa.
Até


----------



## Denis555

Oi White, 
Se você se referir em alguma parte da carta ao "Pai Natal", se lembre que no Brasil dizemos "Papai Noel".
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papai_Noel


----------



## white_ray

Amigos,

Pessoalmente não vejo grande conflito nesta frase na medida em que como sabemos, o antigo “vós” foi praticamente substituido pelo “vocês” e tratando-se de uma substituição, a mesma regra é aplicada de maneira consistente.
"Já vos disse para estardes quietos." = "Já vos disse para estarem quietos." 
=> “Eu disse a vocês/vós” refere-se consistentemente à conjugação com a 3ª pessoa do plural (vocês/vós estarem).

Como disse antes, não era meu desejo entrar em comparações e certamente concordo que também temos as nossas combinações que evoluiram com o tempo, so que quando tenho de traduzir para PTP claro esta, não tenho este tipo de duvidas.
O meu objectivo não é discutir variantes, mas encontrar uma solução para estas frases que aparecem tanto e que na verdade são tão simples! Compreender estas escolhas e sua gramatica.
Creio que no meu caso a confusão deve-se ao facto que tanto o –te como o –lhe podem referir-se à 2ª pessoa do singular em PTB e além disso o –lhe também à 3ª e eu, ao traduzir fico meio perdida entre ambos sem saber por qual optar.

Ontem tive uma “conferência” com uma amiga brasileira sobre as frases do tipo: 
“Je t’ai écrit une lettre et je te l’enverrai demain.” = “Eu escrevi-te uma carta e eviar-ta-ei amanhã” ou “Eu escrevi-te uma carta e envio-ta amanhã.” (mais “passe partout!”)
Reparei que ela hesitava bastante para evitar esta construção ‘mesoclisiana’ que sabemos um tanto ao quanto complicada e formal em PTB (e mesmo em PTP). 
Optamos por “Eu te escrevi uma carta que (te) enviarei amanhã.”

E se a frase estivesse na 2ª pessoa do plural? “Eu vos escrevi uma carta...”, “Eu lhes escrevi uma carta...” ou podemos mesmo considerar que “Eu escrevi uma carta a vocês...”? esta correcto e aceitavel?
 
Agradeço-vos (vos agradeço??) imenso por toda esta ajuda!! 
wr


----------



## Denis555

white_ray said:


> E se a frase estivesse na 2ª pessoa do plural? “Eu vos escrevi uma carta...”, “Eu lhes escrevi uma carta...” ou podemos mesmo considerar que “Eu escrevi uma carta a vocês...”? esta correcto e aceitavel?
> 
> Agradeço-vos (vos agradeço??) imenso por toda esta ajuda!!
> wr


 
*Eu escrevi uma carta para vocês e a enviarei/vou enviá-la amanhã.*


No português brasileiro [... o emprego desses conglomerados pronominais (ta, to, ma, mo, lha, mos, etc) restringe-se à língua escrita. Em geral, os autores brasileiros de hoje os evitam, dado o artificialismo de tais contrações.]*

*Domingos Paschoal Cegalla, Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa, 26.ª edição, Companhia Editora Nacional, São Paulo, 1985.


----------



## white_ray

Denis555 said:


> Se você se referir em alguma parte da carta ao "Pai Natal", se lembre que no Brasil dizemos "Papai Noel".
> [URL]http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papai_Noel[/URL]


Denis siiiiim! Grata pelo lembrete!!
O “Papai Noel" aparece muito! (Alias, sabias que em Portugal se canta _“Deixei meu sapatinho na janela do quital, o pai Natal deixou...”_ hihi) Alias sempre me perguntei porque não dizem antes “papai Natal” e utilizam a palavra fracesa “Noel” (père Noël) mas fica muito engraçadinho! hehe 
Ha variadissimos outros vocabulos como natalino/natalicio; desporto/esporte; básquete/basquetebol; aeromoça/hospedeira de bordo; pipa/papagaio (uma vez fiz uma pesquisa enorme para compreender a palavra "cortante"=>cerol” e tentar traduzi-la para francês!!); nunca mais acaba!!! 
Eu até tento pensar com o sotaque brasileiro para entrar bem no espirito! 
wr


----------



## Alentugano

white_ray said:


> Pessoalmente não vejo grande conflito nesta frase na medida em que como sabemos, o antigo “vós” foi praticamente substituido pelo “vocês” e tratando-se de uma substituição, a mesma regra é aplicada de maneira consistente.
> "Já vos disse para estardes quietos." = "Já vos disse para estarem quietos."
> => “Eu disse a vocês/vós” refere-se consistentemente à conjugação com a 3ª pessoa do plural (vocês/vós estarem).
> 
> 
> Agradeço-vos (vos agradeço??) imenso por toda esta ajuda!!
> wr


 
De acordo Ray, as duas frases são idênticas (há concordância semântica) em sentido mas a segunda está mal conjugada (não há concordância sintáctica), pois não há concordância entre _*vos*_ e _*estarem*. _Agora, nenhuma gramática lhe vai dizer que *vocês = vos*, porque isso não é verdade. Eles realmente equivalem-se e intercambiam-se em algumas situações no PtE, mas não deixa de ser um erro.
Convido-a a ler mais sobre este assunto neste link:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/search.php?keyword=vos+voc%EA

Cumprimentos


----------



## white_ray

Denis555 said:


> *Eu escrevi uma carta para vocês e *





Denis555 said:


> *a enviarei**/**vou enviá-la **amanhã.*
> Nesse caso "eu te agradeço (sg)" ou "eu agredeço a vocês (pl)", ou ainda "eu agradeço a ajuda de vocês" (em vem de "eu agradeço a vossa ajuda")!
> 
> _No português brasileiro [... o emprego desses conglomerados pronominais (ta, to, ma, mo, lha, mos, etc) restringe-se à língua escrita. Em geral, os autores brasileiros de hoje os evitam, dado o artificialismo de tais contrações.]*_
> Neste caso trata-se de lingua escrita, mas tendo em conta que o registo é familiar aplica-se voluntariamente a regra referente à naturalidade do discurso oral se bem entendo.
> 
> wr


----------



## white_ray

Alentugano said:


> De acordo Ray, as duas frases são idênticas (há concordância semântica) em sentido mas a segunda está mal conjugada (não há concordância sintáctica), pois não há concordância entre _*vos*_ e _*estarem*. _Agora, nenhuma gramática lhe vai dizer que *vocês = vos*, porque isso não é verdade. Eles realmente equivalem-se e intercambiam-se em algumas situações no PtE, mas não deixa de ser um erro.
> Convido-a a ler mais sobre este assunto neste link:
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/search.php?keyword=vos+voc%EA
> 
> Cumprimentos


O Ciberduvidas é mesmo uma maravilha!! 
Entendo e concordo em absoluto Alentugano.
Contudo ja vi cadernos de português de crianças que ja aprendem e conjugam naturalmente _“Vocês são / Eles são”_...
Assim, até que ponto podemos considerar incorrecta uma modificação que operou porque uma parte da conjugação caiu em desuso...?
E a tal controvérsia da voz do povo versus regras gramaticais impostas!! 
wr


----------



## white_ray

Denis555 said:


> No português brasileiro [... o emprego desses conglomerados pronominais (ta, to, ma, mo, lha, mos, etc) restringe-se à língua escrita. Em geral, os autores brasileiros de hoje os evitam, dado o artificialismo de tais contrações.]*
> *Domingos Paschoal Cegalla, Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa, 26.ª edição, Companhia Editora Nacional, São Paulo, 1985.


Ficou clarissimo!!!
Obrigada!
wr


----------

